# Cattle panel ground blind



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Thinking about building a panel structure to the size and shape we want then taking cedar and other natural stuff from around and wiring it all to it . Once that is all done get in it and take bolt cutters and put openings where u want them then cut the brush out of those holes too . Just not sure if we should put some type of material up between the wire and brush or not . Has anyone tried it ? Most ground blinds aren't big enough for 2 people with 1 bow hunting and the other having a camera . Thanks !


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I would use the roll burlap type stuff as a wrap under the brush. And use heavy duty zip ties to hold the brush and wrap together to


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Ground blinds*

Texas Parks & Wildlife uses rolls of hog wire to build their ground blinds. The rolls are 48" tall and several feet long. Can get long enough to make a circle big enough to hide 2 people pretty well. Then brush it up or use the burlap as was mentioned in an earlier thread.:flag:


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Shoot ingledink91 a pm, he makes them.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

We build em w/ hog panel & t posts and make a slightly overlapping circle. That way you have an "open" entrance, but no light gets in. Then cover the outside w/ burlap and put those fast grass mats on it.cut a few shooting windows in front and on the sides but leave a solid back. We also take a couple pieces and bow it over the top. Not too high. Just enough to give a little space inside especially if you're bow hunting. Cover the top the same way. It makes it dark inside (which hides you better) you stay cooler in the heat and keeps a lot of rain off of you. The fast grass gives some fairly constant movement and sound which also helps to cover your movement and sounds.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Texhntr1022 said:


> We build em w/ hog panel & t posts and make a slightly overlapping circle. That way you have an "open" entrance, but no light gets in. Then cover the outside w/ burlap and put those fast grass mats on it.cut a few shooting windows in front and on the sides but leave a solid back. We also take a couple pieces and bow it over the top. Not too high. Just enough to give a little space inside especially if you're bow hunting. Cover the top the same way. It makes it dark inside (which hides you better) you stay cooler in the heat and keeps a lot of rain off of you. The fast grass gives some fairly constant movement and sound which also helps to cover your movement and sounds.


Did the exact same thing last year and it worked great! Kinda looked more like a tiki hut that would serve cold margaritas than a bow blind but the deer didn't mind it at all. Killed several at 15 yards from it. This year we will just shake the snakes out and rebrush it a little. Cheaper than the pop up kind that only last a couple years.

Also look into the rolls of welded rebar like you would pour in concrete sidewalk. You can get rolls 6' x 150' then. It whatever size you need for how big a ring you want.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

We use indooor/outdoor carpet for the outside. They work great. Hot at times in the early or off season, but very effective, big and comfortable.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

NWcurlew said:


> Did the exact same thing last year and it worked great! Kinda looked more like a tiki hut that would serve cold margaritas than a bow blind but the deer didn't mind it at all. Killed several at 15 yards from it. This year we will just shake the snakes out and rebrush it a little. Cheaper than the pop up kind that only last a couple years.
> 
> *Also look into the rolls of welded rebar like you would pour in concrete sidewalk.* You can get rolls 6' x 150' then. It whatever size you need for how big a ring you want.


I built one last year with the concrete wire. It was too flimsy. But, it had been rusting out in the wheather for about 25 yrs according to the ranch owner. Do they make different sizes in that? It is a lot cheaper than cattle panel per foot. I remember saying , next time I will use cattle panel(much stouter). I covered it with burlap and just carried it around in the back of my little Toyota and set it here and there. It was pretty cool until the wind kicked up. Make sure you have a good way to tie it down.

Edit: If I would have drove t-posts in the ground and then wrapped it with the concrete wire it probably would have been fine. I was just holding mine down with big rocks(as to be mobile) and it was no bueno in the wind.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I made a portable one out of two five foot pieces. I used bale wire and connected them so they would fold up. I used camo burlap and would brush it in. I would open it up into a wide V shape and drive rebar at both ends. The rebar could be pulled out of the ground easy when I wanted to move it. Allowed me to hunt different pastures with different wind directions. Shot some nice bucks out of it.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Bukkskin:

To be honest I don't know how long the rebar wire will last. The ones I built last year actually came from scrap off one of my job sites and was already rusting. It was still strong enough for me to mold it to the size I needed and get it out in the field. I wasn't planning to move them around that much just leave them in the same spot and clean it up every year. 

The galvanized panels are just expensive and not tall enough for what I wanted to do. We cut cut the panels along the top so that I could fold them in making a dome overhead and black out the inside better. 

I'm going to try to make it down there this weekend and if I can, I'll get some pictures of the one I built.


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

I've been using the rebar wire for tomato cages for 5+ yrs and they're still sturdy. Have some surface rust but structurally they're fine. My uncle has had tomato cages 10+ yrs, still good. I built a bow blind out of some leftover i had this yr...


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Any of yall got any pics of this kind of blind, sounds kinda neat.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

What are y'all doing for roofs ?


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

If you can find any old hay-rings they make great ground blinds as well. I just by a few "sheets" of poly green lattice work and ziptie them around the outside of the hay-ring. The lattice work isn't that wide so you have to stack them on top of one another and use a cordless sawzall to cut the necessary windows. The holes in the lattice allow you to stick branches through for brushing it in. They are plenty roomy for two people to sit in. 

If you need a roof you can use 1/2 or 3/4" pvc and run from one side to the other forming a "dome" so to speak and then cover it with indoor/outdoor carpet.

>E


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I didn't hunt mine if the weather was bad...


HBR said:


> What are y'all doing for roofs ?


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

HBR said:


> What are y'all doing for roofs ?


Back in the day we used regular tarps to cover our turkey blinds. We made them out of concrete wire.

First build the ring(blind) the size you want. Wrap the inside of the blind with burlap up to about 36" up the sides. Then lay old carpet on the ground making sure it goes up about 12" to 18" up on the sides (if there is a critter in there you don't want it to have anywhere to hide). We would build an X with PVC across the top slightly arched for drainage, then ty-wrap a tarp on top. After all that brush it up real good and cut shooting holes. I wish I had some pics, they worked great.

Like its been said, it can get hot in there. But, this is Texas we are all used to that.


----------

